# [RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9" Nexus 6 codenamed "SHAMU"



## ankush28 (Jul 28, 2014)

*[NEXUS6][RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9" Nexus 6 codenamed "SHAMU"*



			
				Droid-Life said:
			
		

> The rumor you have been waiting years for has arrived – Motorola is said to have created the next Nexus phone, a massive 5.9-incher under the codename “shamu.” Call it a parting gift or whatever you want from Google as they ship Moto off to Lenovo, this could be your chance to finally get a Motorola Nexus, assuming you would want one that is that size.
> 
> There isn’t much else to say about this rumor, that surfaced via Android Police, other than the current codename of “shamu” was spotted four days ago through an Android L bug tracker. You can see in the screenshot below that we have a build number for a device showing as “aosp_shamu-userdebug.” Obviously, Motorola or Nexus aren’t mentioned, but we like seeing codenames for devices that do not currently exist.
> 
> ...





SOURCE

AFAIK they will release Nexus 6 along with Android L. 
What are your thoughts? So we can finaly expect *COOLer* Nexus


----------



## seamon (Jul 28, 2014)

Bring in the damn Project ARA.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Bring in the damn Project ARA.



Everyone wants it!  Still around 5-6 months left.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [NEXUS6][RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9" Nexus 6 codenamed "SHAMU"*

What's with larger screens? When will this madness end? Here I'm struck with 3" mobile.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 31, 2014)

Thankfully its not Samshit or FailTC as the rumors stated. Bring it on Moto


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2014)

reports also say about always listening voice commands much like Moto X BUT Nexus is used as a reference android platform where manufactures can add or tweak extras. adding NLVP in a Nexus means either all mobiles (i mean highend for now) will have to ship with NLVP on board else one of the feature is immediately missing/broken. not the Google style of doing things.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 3, 2014)

Krishan bhagwan aa rahe hai..


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: [NEXUS6][RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9" Nexus 6 codenamed "SHAMU"*



ariftwister said:


> What's with larger screens? When will this madness end? Here I'm struck with 3" mobile.


Kids, people with no money & brain buying large arse phones and use it as a TV. Also show off people don't care about one hand usage or portability, putting a big slab next to your face looks lovely after all :/ It's a different factor they don't talk sense with anyone anyway.

Even with my hatred towards Samsung I would have preferred it to be a Samsung made Nexus, that's the only way a Nexus would be possible with an AMOLED panel, and any brand can make better built phones than LG.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2014)

One window in my hostel room is missing. This could be a good replacement.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: [RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9&quot; Nexus 6 codenamed &quot;SHAMU&quot;*

Seriously 5.9'' is not comfortable in pocket. Upto 5 inch, its totally fine. I really dont see many people buying this phone.

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> What's with larger screens? When will this madness end? Here I'm struck with 3" mobile.



Are you happy with 3 inch. I think 4.7 - 5 in lightweight phone like S4 or S5 hits the sweet spot.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2014)

ico said:


> One window in my hostel room is missing. This could be a good replacement.





Anyway, I am highly dissapointed. Not that I see that coming (4->4", 5->5", 7->7"), but they needed to draw a line at 5.
Six inch is a particularly large screen size. People would have loved a revamped Nexus 5 with all that was missing in N5. Like Battery for one. Now I don't think N6 would be my next phone.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 3, 2014)

Many surely won't buy this phone


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2014)

Shamu  I have raamu kaka at home so no shamu for me


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2014)

Y U  No make 4.3 inchers


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: [NEXUS6][RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9" Nexus 6 codenamed "SHAMU"*

What Abt the rumors of nexus volantis made by HTC?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: [NEXUS6][RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9&quot; Nexus 6 codenamed &quot;SHAMU&quot;*



ithehappy said:


> Kids, people with no money & brain buying large arse phones and use it as a TV. Also show off people don't care about one hand usage or portability, putting a big slab next to your face looks lovely after all :/ It's a different factor they don't talk sense with anyone anyway.
> 
> Even with my hatred towards Samsung I would have preferred it to be a Samsung made Nexus, that's the only way a Nexus would be possible with an AMOLED panel, and any brand can make better built phones than LG.



Its the market trend i guess. Smartphone Makers bumping res & screen size with each flagship should try to innovate something.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> Seriously 5.9'' is not comfortable in pocket. Upto 5 inch, its totally fine. I really dont see many people buying this phone.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Previously I was using Nokia Basic Phone which was 2.3". So 3" was fine, however now a days I feel its tiny compared to others mobile. So I think my Next mob will be 4" to 4.7" max. Even 5" is too much for me.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2014)

I had high hopes with N6. But it's confirmed now that it will be 5.9" size. Guessing I would have to get Nexus 5 or Moto X then. No other options.
Nexus 6 aka Shamu to feature Snapdragon 805 SoC, 5.9 inch display | Digit.in



But N6 is rumored to have same design as that of Moto X 2nd gen.. so.. there are two things now:

Positive: Since it's being made on the reference design of Moto X, many features of Moto X 2nd gen might find it's way to Nexus 6. Like dedicated core for active listening and hover to glance screen.
Negative: However for the same reason that N6 will be made by manufacturer of Moto X, I don't think they will price it near 30k, since that would sales of Moto X. So a powerhouse with Snapdragon 805 might cost near 40k. That would be just bad.

What you guys think?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: [NEXUS6][RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9" Nexus 6 codenamed "SHAMU"*

I'm guessing it'll be priced at 699 USD, just a guess.

Doesn't matter price for me, it's 5.9", so not even worth considering, for me.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2014)

5.9", when does it stop becoming a mobile and becomes a tablet? I frequently have to use my mobile using one hand, the G2 barely makes the cut, anything more will slip out of my hands and die a sad death. Good bye nexus. I'd rather buy the new HTC tablet.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

419USD is what the leaked price showed but I doubt it. Now I am way more confuse regarding this and Moto X 2014. If I buy this I don't have to carry my Nexus 7 with me and plus it is ageing but 5.9 is a monster phone.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2014)

Seriously.. I have Nexus 7. And if a 5.9" phone would look as big as N7 considering it's a phone.. well Adios to N6 then.


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2014)

Just take the same Nexus 5 from LG, bump the processor and the camera. That's all.

Nexus 5 is a brilliant phone.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 27, 2014)

If it's 5.9" it will surely be a fail :/


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 27, 2014)

Make it A Google OnePlusOne please .


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 27, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Make it A Google OnePlusOne please .


Nexus is developer friendly phone line-up and freaking devs don't have time to beg for Invites


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Google is moving towards phablet and surely it don't give us a damm.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 27, 2014)

theserpent said:


> If it's 5.9" it will surely be a fail :/


Believe me it will be a success.
There are so many idiots out there who love to have a shower coming from their commode, and also use it as a microwave.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 27, 2014)

i hate all big screen phone, the maximum i can tolerate is 4.5 inch, not more than that, why motorola not bringing Android One phone, why not ??

a good phone not a big phone, please


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 27, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i hate all big screen phone, the maximum i can tolerate is 4.5 inch, not more than that, why motorola not bringing Android One phone, why not ??
> 
> a good phone not a big phone, please


All the matured persons hate big phones, but if huge arse phones give manufacturers more profit they simply don't care and make them.

The only company gives a damn is Sony.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 27, 2014)

Not not the invite system, i was talking of the VFM factor.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> All the matured persons hate big phones, but if huge arse phones give manufacturers more profit they simply don't care and make them.
> 
> *The only company gives a damn is Sony.*


How exactly? The Z3 is bigger than the G2(slightly), and afaik the T2 Ultra was one of the first proper phablets out there.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 27, 2014)

tkin said:


> How exactly? The Z3 is bigger than the G2(slightly), and afaik the T2 Ultra was one of the first proper phablets out there.


Z1 Compact, Z3 Compact


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 27, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> The only company gives a damn is Sony.



The only reason Sony made the compact versions of their phones was to try and attract the iPhone crowd who were used to small devices. I won't be surprised if there is no Z4 compact after the iPhone 6. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Suddenly moto x 2014 is looking a good buy. But only problem is that it has only 2 gb of ram and a poor battery.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Suddenly moto x 2014 is looking a good buy. But only problem is that it has only 2 gb of ram and a poor battery.



"Only 2 GB" is more than enough what most require. Atleast for another few years, when games catch up. So yea, Moto X 2014 is suddenly looking a great buy. Also if you consider the price of Moto X 2013, it's 10k less, and a totally sweet deal. At 21K Moto X seems best VFM.

Anyway, I would still be waiting for more Android One devices. _So long NeXus ..._


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> "Only 2 GB" is more than enough what most require. Atleast for another few years, when games catch up. So yea, Moto X 2014 is suddenly looking a great buy. Also if you consider the price of Moto X 2013, it's 10k less, and a totally sweet deal. At 21K Moto X seems best VFM.
> 
> Anyway, I would still be waiting for more Android One devices. _So long NeXus ..._



I hope it is true coz now I am inclining towards moto x 2014.  Man I would like to say that the pricing is good considering the dollar conversion. Plus every flagship having that spec are costing still 40k. But still moto x do not have a great dev support.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 27, 2014)

Honestly they should've stopped at 5 inches.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 27, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> The only reason Sony made the compact versions of their phones was to try and attract the iPhone crowd who were used to small devices. I won't be surprised if there is no Z4 compact after the iPhone 6. Hope I'm wrong.



Who cares why they did that? They did it and it's worth admiring. They didn't need to maintain the specs from flagship to attract iPhone owners, they could have dumbed down the specs like hTC or Samsung or LG and still iPhone owners would have bought that as they have no idea what hardware is running inside it anyway


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 27, 2014)

$hadow said:


> . But still moto x do not have a great dev support.


It has Faux, that's all I, or anyone who is not a flash junkie need. 
It already runs on stock Android, so I'm sure you don't need any ROM, (all the custom ROM mess up with Moto features anyway), all you need is a good kernel, and I'm sure it'll be there.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> It has Faux, that's all I, or anyone who is not a flash junkie need.
> It already runs on stock Android, so I'm sure you don't need any ROM, (all the custom ROM mess up with Moto features anyway), all you need is a good kernel, and I'm sure it'll be there.



Yeah but still good dev support is a big plus for making decision.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 27, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Yeah but still good dev support is a big plus for making decision.


For me too, but I only need a good kernel as long as the phone is running on stock Android.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: [NEXUS6][RUMOR]Motorola working on gigantic 5.9" Nexus 6 codenamed "SHAMU"*

X and Nexus still lack one feature which is expandable memory


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2014)

ZTR said:


> X and Nexus still lack one feature which is expandable memory



While expandable memory is a good thing, lack of expandable memory is not at all just a bad thing. And there's a single most important reason for it. "Performance". Speed of internal memory is usually a lot higher than external memory. While a class 10 card provides a sequential speed of 22.62 MB/s (taken from a review on FK of Class 10 card), a NAND chip of modern device like Nexus 5 can provide Sequential speeds uptp 76 MB/s (Source: AnandTech | Google Nexus 5 Review). _[I know comparison isn't that scientific but I am just making a point.]_

So when a high end game like Asphalt 8 needs to access files kept on storage which memory do you think would provide maximum performance?

So there are many factors which makes Internal memory a good thing:

*1. Speed / Performance:* Already discussed.

*2. Security:* External memory can't be protected by software. Sure you have App locker that seems to lock access to files for unauthorized users, but what happens if the SDCard of your phone falls in the hand of someone who wants your data? He will be able to access all data kept on the card easily. This is the reason why some apps like Banking apps just can't be moved. (A good thing).

*3. Usability:* If you have moved your apps on card, then what happens when you unmount the card? The app on phone will become unstable and force close, if you haven't stopped it from running beforehand. Sure you will take care to unmount the app before unmounting the card, but an average joe won't realize this, thereby blaming Android for providing an unstable OS.

*4. Widgets:* Any widget that requires the app to be mounted will crash if you remove the card. Hence Google just decided not to allow any widget apps to be moved to card in the first place.

For a good read I would recommend reading these articles: 
Which is better: Internal memory or external?
*android.stackexchange.com/question...-any-other-advantages-or-disadvantages-to-sto

So with all these quirks and perks of internal and external memory, Google just decided to provide no expandable memory. As I said not at all a bad thing if you buy a device with sufficiently large memory of 16 GB and above, and when the device support OTG. While what you gain in the end, is Performance like that of Nexus 5.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2014)

I never care about lack of storage. My N5 was 32 GB and was always used like 10 GB since I store my data on ext hdd it has never been a problem. Internal memory is only used by apps and I don't even have songs since I use savan for music streaming.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 28, 2014)

True true why not have both? 
Like my Z which has a 16 GB internal for all the apps and games and also an external 32 GB class 10 for all the other stuff like TB backups,movies,TWRP backups,ROMs zip files,music etc

And if you have 16 GB with expandable you don't need to move the apps to SD  
Also nowadays phones are coming with 4K recording and 13 MP cam which requires a lot of memory and thus phones without external become handicapped in the situation 
Case in point the new Moto X (16 GB one which is released in India ) which has a 13 MP cam and 4K recording but only a measly 16 GB of storage out of which only 11 might be available for user
In such case the phone memory can be easily filled by just recording a couple of minutes of 4K video


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2014)

That I agree. A phone with 4K capability is just handicapped due to small internal memory. I guess they want you to carry your OTG everywhere along with some external storage devices.

But benefit of doubt can be given to Moto X since it is not primarily a DSLR, rather just a phone. And 4K capability should be viewed as a bonus feature than a selling point.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 28, 2014)

ZTR said:


> True true why not have both?
> Like my Z which has a 16 GB internal for all the apps and games and also an external 32 GB class 10 for all the other stuff like TB backups,movies,TWRP backups,ROMs zip files,music etc
> 
> And if you have 16 GB with expandable you don't need to move the apps to SD
> ...



Why this post have Emojis like whatsapp ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 28, 2014)

I think SanDisk bribed them for not increasing internal memory !


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2014)

Put all your apps on SD Card and then when the apps are slow, blame the phone company.

Companies want to avoid this. Built-in storage is faster.

That said, still there is no excuse of releasing a damn 16 GB iPhone. 32 GB should be the minimum norm for built-in storage, expandable SD card present or not.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen Xperia Z2 I heard it performs poorly and became hot resulting in shut down if you use the camera too much on sd card.


----------

